# MFV Caledonia



## jess (Mar 5, 2008)

Had a request from a retired police looking for information on a trawler/drifter that was lost of the West Coast/Minch on passage from Ullapool to Oban.This individual father was stationed in Mallaig also as a Policeman,It would appear that the Mallaig or maybe Barra Lifeboat was involved in the rescue,Some searches have come up with a Caledonia PD160 lost in the Minch or Atlantic in 1951.Had a look in our RNLI Archive but to no luck.Any East coasters heard of this vessel???

Michael Ian Currie
RNLI Mallaig


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

I think she was an ex fishing boat, I have a photo somewhere


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Caledonia was lost with all hands off Barra 20/3/1951. Built 1937 Macduff. Any idea what year the policeman is looking at?


----------



## jess (Mar 5, 2008)

*Caledonia.*

Gentlemen .Thank you for your information.The request came about after this Policemans son who was also a serveing Policeman came across a letter of thanks from the vessels agent.The letter was giving thanks for his fathers role in the rescue or as looks now the attempted rescue.Whether he was crew on the Lifeboat or took with the handling of administration is not clear.The only pearl of information given was an archialogical dive site that did mention a wreck with that name of the West Coast but position was quite vaig.I think I would hedge towards the Oban Times Archives,that would be his best bet in this case.I am surprised that a loss of life in this case would have been entered into our Archives.

Michael Ian.


----------



## jess (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks to the local Bobby info has come to light on this vessel.She was indeed lost of the West coast in the South Minch.All hands were lost with bodies coming ashore in Skye,South Uist,Barra and Eriskay.Their mortal remains were transported to Mallaig for Indentification and final journeys to their place of rest.Pc Mac Dougall undertook all the arrangements for Recovery ,identification and transportation for which he was most graciously thanked by all concerned.


----------

